# Took Pics of Udder today... Have a Q



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Wanted to get your opinions...
I am worried about her udder with the amount of milk she is producing....
Worried something might happen to it (Can it get detached or something from being so full???)

When I got home from work, I milked Delilah, and she gave me almost a gallon in ONE milking! This was 12 hours filled, almost to the minute.
I was SHOCKED. She is a bit over a week and a half past kidding, and if she is supposed to be going up in production for at least the next couple of weeks, she's going to EXPLODE!
I am glad she is milking SO much, being only a 2nd time Freshener, but I am really worried about her.....
I also took a Video, but need to 'splice' it together before posting...
(In the 2nd pic, after milking, it looks like her back teat is longer than the front one. It's not, I think it's just the angle at which the pic was taken)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good gracious! I think she should be okay, just watch her closely.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks to have really high attachments and should hold up well.

I tend to baby my girls and not allow them to get so full that they are tight and strutted, it's hard to get them started milking too due to the fullness.

The first few weeks I will milk am and pm regardless wether kids are separated at night or not...it gets them trained to the milkstand for their feed. Once I start separating, it's usually only for 8-9 hours then milk again after work though kids are on them then again just before I bed them down....capacity comes with each freshening but IMO...A doe who has an awesomely full udder in 12 hours will only increase production if she's milked at least 3x a day


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Her udder will not explode. You are milking at the correct times for peak production. That's good she's milking well, that's what you want in dairy does! One of my girls peeps milks 3 gallons a day at peak, her udder is perfectly fine. Most my does are 2 gallon a day milkers at first freshening, 2 and 1/2 gallons at 2nd freshening. Peeps was a 3 gallon a day milker at 3 months into her 3rd freshening. 
Milk is a supply and demand thing. The more often you milk the more milk they give.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Man that is a NICE udder! Look at those welded attachments!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats why we are so critical on attachments! If you have a welll attached udder like your does they will hold up under the strains of production.  I would be very proud of your doe


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with what's been said. She's a nice girl.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful girl.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Very nice.

What is her pedigree?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Hollowdweller said:


> Very nice.
> 
> What is her pedigree?


She is a VERY rare breed indeed. A Purebred "Alpinoberhalsaanen". LoL

Just kidding....  She's a mutt.  Mama was 50% Alpine 50% Oberhasli, and daddy was a Saanen. 

And yes, I'm very proud of her.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh how I would like to get my hands on those!! Only in my dreams do my does look that good.


----------

